# HP Shaving Soap Cure?



## cgsample (Nov 2, 2015)

I made my first soap this weekend!  A Hot process shaving soap and portioned it out 2oz in a dozen Glad 4oz containers.  I did this so I could pour a whole tester vial of FO into each and blend it in.

My question is, do I leave the containers uncovered for awhile, or put the tops on right away?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 2, 2015)

I covered mine with a hand towel to keep it clean while it cured.


----------



## cgsample (Nov 2, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I covered mine with a hand towel to keep it clean while it cured.



Cure for how long?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 2, 2015)

If you want the soap to stay the same texture as it already is, you'll want to cap the containers. If you want the soap to dry down, then definitely cover the jars loosely like Obsidian does -- something to keep the dust off but allow evaporation. It's too sticky to leave totally uncovered -- it will act like a magnet for every stray hair or bit of dust.

Cure for how long? As long as needed to get the consistency you want. Or for at least a month. I sometimes use scraps of my shave soap fairly soon after making it just to see how it is doing, but I do think the lather quality improves with time. I don't give it away any sooner than a month after making.


----------



## cgsample (Nov 2, 2015)

I like the consistency.  Not sticky at all, slightly firm Play-doh since I used 100% KOH.  Was afraid of mold if I sealed it up too wet.  

(not thrilled with any of the 12 FOs I used)


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 2, 2015)

hubby ran off with my latest shave soap just a couple days after I made it - its working for him, and will only improve, so I figure its ok.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 3, 2015)

It can be used pretty much straight away, but does get a lot better with age. 

I don't see what the consistency brings to it, as you load it on to a brush from the pot


----------



## mymy (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes, I prefer my HP-ed soaps to rest for few weeks before I use them. They gets harder by time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 3, 2015)

mymy said:


> Yes, I prefer my HP-ed soaps to rest for few weeks before I use them. They gets harder by time.



Do you mean shaving soaps in particular or HP soap in general?  The two are very different creatures.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 3, 2015)

I have enough of my shave croaps stored up now that my hubby never gets to use a new one until it's at least 6 weeks old, if not several months old. lol  

He has tried a few as little as a week after being made, though, and I got no complaints from him. I believe the KOH has a lot to do with it.

I cure mine the same way I do my regular CP bars- naked on my racks for at least 4 weeks before being transferred to my storage boxes.


IrishLass


----------

